# Mini Mark



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I just finished sculpting another figure. This one is my brother Mark. I wanted to try a more interesting and natural pose this time, and I think it turned out pretty well. Here's one of the reference photos:












Here's the sculpture of Mark:




















(Edit: Fixed broken links)


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Ray, 

stop it! before we have to vote you Model Railroader of the year! 

cale


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Stop it! Stop it!


That's enough sir!


I can't sculpt


Such beautiful stuff sir!


(I have to tell Theodore Suess Geisel I'm sorry.)


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, quit teasing us and show us the process you go through to make these amazing figures. I swear they look real. I think you just figured out a way to shrink real people.


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray,

What a great job! You are really doing wonderful work. They look so real!!! Keep up the good work!

Becky


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

*Ray, your work puts mine to shame. You must teach us how to do those facials man! PLEASE!
*


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks! You guys are making me blush.  

I'm in the process of writing an article about how I do them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

really admirable your sculptures! 
and, yes. i second (or third) the request to be shown a step by step of your working process.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray, this is your best one so far! He looks so natural and the flow of the clothing is superb! Can't wait to see your future projects.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Lemmie know if you need any Southern ******** to place on the layout, I'll send you a pic of me! 

cale


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

It almost looks like he photoshopped his brother onto his layout...

Seeing this makes me never want to try and make people...

How can you compete with this...

Just AWESOME!!!

Philip


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm pleased that people are impressed with my work, but I wouldn't want anyone to get discouraged by it. I'd rather see people be inspired by it. And once finish my article for GR, maybe folks can learn a little from it. 

Of course, we all have different talents and excell in different areas. I doubt I could ever scratchbuild a locomotive as well as some folks here. Also, we all have different areas of interest. Some folks want to focus on operation, or rolling stock, others want to scratchbuild structures, etc. Luckily we have commercial suppliers for the stuff we don't want to do ourselves.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I am blown away by this. What scale is he?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

All my figures, so far, are about 1/24th scale.


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know whether to be inspired or jealous!? 
John


----------

